
Lloyd S. Shapley, 92, Nobel Laureate and a Father of Game Theory, Is Dead - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/15/business/economy/lloyd-s-shapley-92-nobel-laureate-and-a-father-of-game-theory-is-dead.html?hpw&rref=obituaries&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
greenyoda
Here are some interesting references to him that have appeared on HN over the
years:

 _Nobel Prize in Economics awarded to Roth and Shapley for matching algorithm
work_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4656185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4656185)

 _Flash game illustrating the Gale-Shapley algorithm_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2760332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2760332)

